# Crushed Giraffe Bone



## wayneryan65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dyed and stabilized giraffe bone cast in alumilite resin. Pressure to 80psi


----------



## Brian G (Mar 18, 2014)

I thought they would be taller.  :wink:

Look great.


----------



## Marko50 (Apr 26, 2014)

Where in Sam Heck do you get crushed Giraffe bone??


----------



## Penl8the (Apr 27, 2014)

I was going to ask the same question.



Marko50 said:


> Where in Sam Heck do you get crushed Giraffe bone??


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 27, 2014)

Marko50 said:


> Where in Sam Heck do you get crushed Giraffe bone??



From whole giraffe bones, duh.   ;>


----------



## Marko50 (Apr 28, 2014)

GoodTurns said:


> Marko50 said:
> 
> 
> > Where in Sam Heck do you get crushed Giraffe bone??
> ...



Doh!


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 28, 2014)

I would imagine that the Giraffe bone would be very dense/hard and in fact much denser and harder than the alumilite.  This could make those blanks a challenge to turn and keep the surface smooth and flat.  Let us know ho they turn out.

Jim Smith


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice looking blanks, about 4 years ago I made some pens from Giraffe bone, Still have some somewhere.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/something-different-can-you-guess-63849/


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Is there a giraffe bone store in Texas?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 28, 2014)

SMJ1957 said:


> Is there a giraffe bone store in Texas?


Not in Texas but at the source.
https://www.giraffebone.com/


----------

